# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  The Epic R.P.S.

## DreamGlimpse

It's a simple contest.

Post these details:
Name: (make it simple)
'Icon': (choose an emoticon[s], )
---------------------------------
Example: Name: Asteroid
             Icon:  ::shock::  :tongue2: 


and PM me this:

Weapon: (Rock, Paper or Scissors)

the fight will start after a minimum of 2 joined.
Then new users can join, and existing users can choose to 'rematch' or withdraw but should post their decision.

Players will get a point for each player they defeat.

You were seeing that coming, weren't you?

----------


## Man of Steel

Name: Superman

Icon:  :superman:

----------


## wasup

Name: Elephant Crush
Icon:

----------


## DreamGlimpse

Spam only in SB.

Anymore players?

----------


## no-Name

Hehe, fabulous idea. Awaiting challenges!

Name:!Name
icon:  :Cowbell:

----------


## DreamGlimpse

Im sorryfor the unexpected delay. It's because I thought this game is, well, y'know.

*NEW RULES*

In addition to the above rules, users must post the 'Round' they're participating. Participants before this post, if wishing to join again. May state their name and icon 
( e.g. Superman,  :superman:  ), then state their round to participate in.

Oh yeah, participants before this round is in ROUND 1, which is closed.

----------


## DreamGlimpse

Round 1

Superman did an assault, throwing (Weapon: Rock) at his target. no-name anticipated this, but he was (Weapon:unarmed). Sorry, no-name, but you got ***ed.

Result:

 :superman:  = Rock   (win!)
 :Cowbell:  = unarmed. (lose!)

ROUND 2 is open!

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Name: Nairith

Icon: 	 :Voodoo Doll:

----------


## Original Poster

Name: Santa Claus
Icon:  :Hiding:

----------


## poog

Name: Falafel
Icon:  ::fro::

----------


## DreamGlimpse

ROUND 2

Nairith and Falafel knew that there's only a slim chance of winning. On the arena, they held their breath as the vibrant red of joy, which was insignificant to everyone in the perimeter, dropped his sack of candy, playthings and coloured boxes. "Presents," he said, " December is only 2 months away,".

_Santa Claus._

Nairith looked away as the bell, signaling their call to draw their weapons, clanged. Falafel could barely manage to open his eyes more than mere slits. Santa, on the other hand, knew enough of this worldwide, maybe even historic, game.

The spectators looked at the outstretched arms of all three contestants. A fist. An open palm. A peace sign(?). The crowd went as near as an outrage.
*NO!*

Result:
 :Voodoo Doll:  = Paper
 :Hiding:  =  Rock
 ::fro::  = Scissors

A tie.

Players may choose to continue or end this round. I recommend the latter.  ::banana:: 
Oh yeah, ROUND 3 is open.

----------


## Original Poster

I think we all just killed each other.

----------


## DreamGlimpse

Due to the high chances of a tie in a contest of more than two participants, *The ROUND rule will be dropped.* Instead, reapplying and new users will be paired in order of 'registration'.

Oh well, this is what happens when you play fast games in a slow place like this.
 :wink2:

----------


## poog

Name: Falafel
Icon: 

Okay, so reapplying?  :tongue2: 

And here comes my move.  ::D:

----------

